# Open/Silent  Dogs



## Big_Country_311 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just stirrin' the pot a little bit. Not to cause a complete and udder brawl here , but what's yall's outlook on open vs. silent dogs?


----------



## coolerman (Nov 22, 2011)

oooohhhh lord this ll be good . Me personally JMO and what works for me is .....I dont care if its neon pink with a hot pink strip up its back if that sucker produces hogs I ll feed it I dont care if its open ,  silent , one eyed , 3 legged , with a  tie dyed afro  Chihuahua x Great Dane cross . Ill feed it as long as it produces hogs where I hunt


----------



## coolerman (Nov 24, 2011)

looks like theres been a little tension on here lately and everybody is staying away from this 1 haha . There is so many style's of hunting and diffrent definitions of a hogdog that there are a million opinions on this .....what it boils down to is what works for you where you hunt


----------



## halfbreed (Nov 24, 2011)

*silent*

yeah in texas this topic starts blood feuds . most people think a dog barking scares hogs off . wish the hogs wallowing about 50 yards behind my dog yard would figure that out . they drive my dogs and me crazy at night . if you got good dogs don't matter if the dog barks or not . seen hogs leave them tight mouthed curs of mine behind on several occaissions .thats why i went to the hound cur cross to get more leg under the dogs .


----------



## coolerman (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree I dont care..... long as he picks em up and puts em down and gets in front of hogs .  Thats kinda like some of my buddies that say it takes full camo , scent blocker , $400 tree climber , ect to kill a buck . Ive killed more deer wearing jeans and a t-shirt sitting on the ground  than I ever did wearing camo and sitting in a climber . Im not sayin my way is better it just worked for me , and ive had the climbers and camo and scent blocker


----------



## hogrunner (Nov 26, 2011)

Hogs that are run frequently tend to run more with a barker behind.  We run mostly silent dogs unless my younger dogs are right behind one then we get a yip.  I did notice our hog killing count go down when my hunting partner got a young redtick that is open so far.  He barks all the time mostly because he is young and is happy to be running around.  I hope he matures and knows when to use that bark.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 26, 2011)

I got one that's semi quiet and he don't bother me to bad when he barks cause he puts a caught hog at the end of the barking but if someone elses don't barks on track it drives me crazy.


----------



## plotthunter05 (Nov 27, 2011)

barking to me is fine as long as he's running to the hog and not stopping to bark at him...it's all personal preference and depends on your hunting spots ...whatever produces hogs


----------



## coolerman (Nov 27, 2011)

cant say it no better than that Opie


----------



## Big_Country_311 (Nov 28, 2011)

Agreed. I've got one that barks sometimes and others she don't. Seems to produce hogs more when she doesn't that could just be me. All in preference i guess. Seen many hogs caught with hounds leading the pack so its a hard call to make. I prefer to go with silent dogs, but an old hound never hurt nobody. I like hound and pit crosses but prefer them to be silent. Nose of a hound and grit of a pit. Breed that back to a bird dog and you got a fine line of hunting machines. Been quiet round here lately. just giving us something to talk bout


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

In my neck of the woods the hogs are few and far between. you need a dog with heck of a nose and even more drive. with silent dogs these hogs will run a few hours. you seem to catch larger hogs with hounds silent or not. with cast dogs its good in high population areas to just catch any hog. but we but out on tracks sometimes 8,10,14 hours old. and its hard to find breed curs with that kind of nose and stay. if you hunt where there are high populations cur dogs would fit ur needs. but  if not then a hound would get the job done. its funny when you bring someone from georgia farm land down here to hunt.that dog they thought was so good aint worth a hill of beans here.


----------



## coolerman (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree same here we have som e spots that a cur dog will do it and others where there is a spider web in the track( haha) and its the only one for miles ..........but you cant catch him till you turn loose on him


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 13, 2011)

If you take a dog that will get out and hunt it don't matter where you turn him out. I hunt a lot of small farms that's only a few hundred acres all the way up to 1000's of acres of nothing but woods and if your dogs get out and hunts it don't matter the type of woods.


----------



## coolerman (Dec 13, 2011)

oh yeah aint no dont doubt but I was talkin bout needen a hound for those "1 hog , needle in a haystack " spots and your already a day late and a dollar short on the track


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey SG ! Thats not entirly true. If theres nothing but a 10 hour old track from a n ole boar hog thats looking for a sow and is two miles away. you expect that dog to go two miles when he cant smell the track. Again im talking about pressured hogs that are far and few between. Theres no fresh sign for ur dog to smell no hogs laid up in the lil creek bottoms on the edges of fields. Im talking about riding for hours on thousands of acres and not seeing any fresh sign thats what im refering to. a cur dog could bust bushes for hours and notcross fresh sign. thats when you need a hound that can take and move a track. One thats wants to finish the track and stop that hog. There is a time and a place for every thing. We just have tobe smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## coolerman (Dec 13, 2011)

X2


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 13, 2011)

big country rnr said:


> hey sg ! Thats not entirly true. If theres nothing but a 10 hour old track from a n ole boar hog thats looking for a sow and is two miles away. You expect that dog to go two miles when he cant smell the track. Again im talking about pressured hogs that are far and few between. Theres no fresh sign for ur dog to smell no hogs laid up in the lil creek bottoms on the edges of fields. Im talking about riding for hours on thousands of acres and not seeing any fresh sign thats what im refering to. A cur dog could bust bushes for hours and notcross fresh sign. Thats when you need a hound that can take and move a track. One thats wants to finish the track and stop that hog. There is a time and a place for every thing. We just have tobe smart enough to figure it out.


just out of curiousity where in north florida/south georgia do you hunt where there are thousands of acres and only one track?


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

We hunt a few deer clubs around jesup and we also hunt Osceola Natl forest. the clubs are really pressured by deer,fox,and coyote hunters and keep the hogs constantly moving. they are gone for a few months then show back up.Most everybody hog hunts around here so pickins can get pretty slim at times. if they aint taking them out they shoot'em in front of the dogs. its gettin pretty hard down here to hunt curs unless ur in the right club or get in with the right land owner.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

HOGDOG76 said:


> just out of curiousity where in north florida/south georgia do you hunt where there are thousands of acres and only one track?


 And there's been many nights we quit lookin at day light havent found anytracks. deer hunters shoot almost every hog they see down here. some eat them some let them lay. Which tans my hide. and i say most of the dog clubs down are seeing record low numbers.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like to me yall boys need to find better places to hunt or ya need to get like me and HD and get a dog that can find his own tracks.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 13, 2011)

big country rnr said:


> we hunt a few deer clubs around jesup and we also hunt osceola natl forest. The clubs are really pressured by deer,fox,and coyote hunters and keep the hogs constantly moving. They are gone for a few months then show back up.most everybody hog hunts around here so pickins can get pretty slim at times. If they aint taking them out they shoot'em in front of the dogs. Its gettin pretty hard down here to hunt curs unless ur in the right club or get in with the right land owner.


hunted steinhatchee wma this year and it is surrounded by dog clubs i guess so i know what your talking about. Lots of trucks with hounds and guys carrying long guns. Drove around the day before and only saw one set of hog tracks in three hours. Hounds jumped some but those boys spent most of their day hunting dogs. We walked a couple curs into a large block and started catching hogs immediately. Hogs hid deep and didnt cross roads. We used to hunt camden alot when i lived there but not too much around jesup but headed to paulks this weekend.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with ya there ! But ya gotta have the money to get in them places and the gas to get there as much as you like. It is funny how I need to get dogs like urs! Mine do just fine! There are alot of ppl out there with my bloodline in there dogs be it Cur-hound-or catchdog. Would be nice to hunt hogs on farms but we all don't have that land to hunt.


----------



## PURVIS (Dec 13, 2011)

big country i'm curious also i been around all kinds of hounds all my life what kind of super hound u got that works out a 10,12 or 14 hr track a 4-6 hr sure but 10-14 mighty old.i sure feel for u guys theres a group from down south comes here once a year a tries to wipe the hogs out they kill every thing don't matter whos land its on and u approach these rouges u best be armed some get locked up every year.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

Steinhatchee has got good hog populations! And have caught some there with curs and hounds. And paulks is a Wma that hardly ever gets hog hunted with dogs! Both of you are missing the point of this thread. Ok I understand you got awesome dogs. But I do also. And I choose to hunt the dogs that work for me! Hunt any dog you want. This isn't a peeing contest.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

@ Puvis. Super hound? hunted with an ole dog named Sceamer that could take a track 18 hours. we know. we turned a hog loose at the club and came back 18 hours later he barked on the track acrossed the ditch. it suprised all of us. ive had the pleasure of hunting with some hounds with good noses. super hounds i dont know about. but in good conditions a 14 hour tracks are done a few times a year.a couple blueticks. my buddy Slick has a redtick that is an everyday 10 hour dog. there slow and get hung up alot but you can put on bigger tracks and catch that hog.


----------



## caughthog1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I understand what your saying Big Country I hunt around Tallahassee and have a pretty good lease where it is easier to find sign for curs but when I moved up here from South FL I did not think there were hardly any hogs up here. Anybody that doubts me go hunt Aucilla and let me know how many yall catch with short or medium range curs. Or better yet try walking your dogs into a block there. You might be able to walk 50 yards off the road, LOL They dont walk the roads they stay deep into the blocks and unless you have a hound you prob wont catch very many. 

My point Im getting at is I have met a few guys up here that have changed the game. They have cold nose curs with bottom for days, they are basically a silent hound you can cast them anywhere no looking for tracks and you dont get them until they are bayed or you cut them off. These dogs are what I strive to have and they have no hound in them at all but they are few and far between.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 13, 2011)

My point Im getting at is I have met a few guys up here that have changed the game. They have cold nose curs with bottom for days, they are basically a silent hound you can cast them anywhere no looking for tracks and you dont get them until they are bayed or you cut them off. These dogs are what I strive to have and they have no hound in them at all but they are few and far between.                                                                                                                           That is what I've been trying to say. My dogs are not the best and they are not culls either but they will hunt.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

Caughthog I know the dogs you speak of!  I used to own one but she was a plott gyp.Totally silent good nose and you would not get her back until she was ready or she was bayed. and i did really good till they started letting the deer dog hunters shoot every one they seen. this is in an 11 year period. as dues went up they started taking more and more hunters. coon.cat.fox. and what hogs were left where pushed off the club. the ones that sayed were secluded and only moved alil and only at night. she hunted hard and didnt produce much. got an invite to another club and she bayed four in the  likefirstcouple hours. so we started running hounds so that when we did find a track we could do something with it. i still run curs in high population areas like wmas. and we catch plenty. but for the most part hounds work better for where i hunt.


----------



## coolerman (Dec 13, 2011)

I like a dog like sg is talkin about . Im talkin about when you look up hunting dog in the dictionary there s a picture of that sucker there holdin a thumbs up . You drop the tailgate and thers dirt flying from under his feet , I love em and want a whole kennel full of them . I got one thats like that the others are mee too s (aint no since in lying bout it ) haha . BUT BUT BUT there are several spots like RNR said that we hunt where there  is a hog track here and there (and usually its a stud) that you got to have a dog with a dang ice cube on the end of his face to even make a showing . I like a silent dog with a lot of bottom and a cold nose but lets face it the perfect dog just aint that easy to find and MOST silent dogs aint got the nose but on the other hand MOST open dogs aint got the speed . Depending on where you hunt ...you got to improvise and get the dogs that work for you ... on a friendly hunt I can make a call and make sure the camp is open and I ll have you place to stay and if anybody wanted to know they more than welcome to come down bring their dogs and give a hand ...:nono::nono::nono::nono: we need all the help we can get ... only bad thing if you come down here and show off im liable to cull everything I got ...haha


----------



## coolerman (Dec 13, 2011)

RNR where part of north florida are you in


----------



## coolerman (Dec 13, 2011)

Sg how bout a little info on the curs you mentioned , Im alwalys looking for that kinda cur dog especially since my only half way decent dog is getting old  . Line , breed , available puppies , ect . Id rather feed one that gets it done rather than 3 or 4 give me a holler


----------



## caughthog1 (Dec 13, 2011)

coolerman said:


> I like a dog like sg is talkin about . Im talkin about when you look up hunting dog in the dictionary there s a picture of that sucker there holdin a thumbs up . You drop the tailgate and thers dirt flying from under his feet , I love em and want a whole kennel full of them .



x2


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 13, 2011)

coolerman said:


> RNR where part of north florida are you in


i live about about as far south as you can get in Ga. down around the Okefenokee swamp.


----------



## coolerman (Dec 13, 2011)

tenfo Im assuming thats between tallahasse and pensacola on the fla/ga line


----------



## caughthog1 (Dec 13, 2011)

coolerman said:


> tenfo Im assuming thats between tallahasse and pensacola on the fla/ga line



I believe thats between Tallahassee and Jacksonville


----------



## ridgerunner83 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there any one willing to take a person out with them on a hunt. I'm looking to try and get into the hog hunting it's a new thing for me never done it before. im a seasoned hunter. I live in blairsville. I'd like to try and find a good dog i can use to get into the sport and would like a few pointers and possible some first hand experience. I'm not asking to to get to kill the hog just get a chance to learn something new and make some good friends to share the outdoors with


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 14, 2011)

coolerman said:


> tenfo Im assuming thats between tallahasse and pensacola on the fla/ga line



Im about 45 mins north west of Jacksonville. Between folkston ga and macclenny fl. On the east side of the Swamp...


----------



## coolerman (Dec 14, 2011)

tenfo was just wondering how close you were to me cause it sounds like we got some of the same spots


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 14, 2011)

big country rnr said:


> steinhatchee has got good hog populations! And have caught some there with curs and hounds. And paulks is a wma that hardly ever gets hog hunted with dogs! Both of you are missing the point of this thread. Ok i understand you got awesome dogs. But i do also. And i choose to hunt the dogs that work for me! Hunt any dog you want. This isn't a peeing contest.


sounds like you need a hug there buddy bc your kinda sensitive!lol i dont care what you hunt all i was saying imho silent dogs seem to catch more than open ones. Guess i was real lucky when i lived over there bc my club directly bordered the east side of the swamp and there was plenty of hogs. Best of luck to ya and hope you find some better ground you can afford.


----------



## pitbull (Dec 14, 2011)

Hot nosed silent dog catches more hogs round my way. Dont know about yall but i dont wanna chase a 10 hour old track all night. If no sign we pick up and move on.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 14, 2011)

[ QUOTE=HOGDOG76;6551455]sounds like you need a hug there buddy bc your kinda sensitive!lol i dont care what you hunt all i was saying imho silent dogs seem to catch more than open ones. Guess i was real lucky when i lived over there bc my club directly bordered the east side of the swamp and there was plenty of hogs. Best of luck to ya and hope you find some better ground you can afford.[/QUOTE]

No hug here buddy im good! all im saying is there is a time and place for everything! Im glad yall are thick in hogs! Closed mouth-Open mouth to me its all fun ! Opinions are like butt hole ! we all got one and they all stink!:cow:


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 14, 2011)

Hot nose, silent and gritty like pitbull said if you dont getem in a couple of hours move on


----------



## coolerman (Dec 14, 2011)

sometimes there aint no where to move on to ........you got what you got you can unsnap the leash or go home me personally a bad day hunting is better than any good day at work .... I know its hard to understand but I hear where RNR is coming from ... Im a cur dog man but sometimes WE have to have a hound and I know he is out there but I just aint seen the full blooded cur dog that can trail like that Ive seen some that would give you 110% but just didnt have the nose to get it started


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 15, 2011)

coolerman said:


> sometimes there aint no where to move on to ........you got what you got you can unsnap the leash or go home me personally a bad day hunting is better than any good day at work .... I know its hard to understand but i hear where rnr is coming from ... Im a cur dog man but sometimes we have to have a hound and i know he is out there but i just aint seen the full blooded cur dog that can trail like that ive seen some that would give you 110% but just didnt have the nose to get it started


i get what yall are saying and i agree hunting pure woods with no fields,roads or feeders takes a better dog  than what is required to catch hogs around agriculture. What the man said was open vs silent and i still maintain silent wins whether it be a hound or cur.i raised a plott that was quiet mouthed and had the hunt but the problem was he had too much for me.  Everybody is bragging about turning out on 10 hour tracks and dogs runnning the hog 14 miles before it bays it. On national forest that may be fine but almost everywhere else that equals tresspass at the end of the bay and that aint acceptable for me.i say hunt what makes you happy but id rather throw out dogs,they come back in 45 and move to the next spot than chase dogs knowing i got another hot spot waiting


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

Tenfo I agree silent is better id be silly to think other wise and you are right I  was chasin rabbits to the fact that most hounds are open and colder nosed than the silent curr ... But i wish I had a whole kennel of the silent hound  or cold nosed curr


----------



## halfbreed (Dec 15, 2011)

*dogs*

i have to agree with both sides because i hunt both depending where i'm at or what i'm doing . i do hog removal and some places it's small area and i take the curs on the big ranches i'll take the hounds . some places i'll take both . but i like to be able to walk up to a wallow and single out a big boars track and go and pick up that paticular hog and for this i use the hounds and it is much more of a hoot to be able to do this on a regular basis with the curs it;s just not possible unless it's super hot track . but i'll take a couple with me for when the hog is jumped . and i'll add i've never had my tight mouthed curs start opening after running with the hounds as some say will happen . good hunting to all .


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

I have hog hunted my whole life my grandpa has hog hunted and so did his dad.... I used to think cur dog silent on track was the only way to go.... I hunted with a few hounds and liked it... Now I only own 1 cur and she is a HOG DOG, and have several hounds that will get the job done... Im with ruff n ready Alot of my spots have very few hogs, and you have to have a sure nuff trail dog then it has to have stickability, and grit.... Not sayin I have the Best at all there is always better. Silent or Open dont bay hogs... Good :nono::nono::nono::nono: hog dogs bay hogs. My grandad always says "To Have A Hog Dog Dont Let Him Sh*t In The Pen...


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

good to see you on here tie


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

Good to be here...


----------

